# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης MPEG4] OSIO 7085FHD - Δεν ανοίγει, επισκευή

## pgperkos

Ουφ!  :Sad:  Όταν άνοιξα το αποκωδικοποιητή κάτι στραβό πήγε! Το πράσινο LED άνοιξε αλλά δεν συνέβη τίποτα άλλο, τίποτα στην τηλεόραση, κανένα κουμπί δεν δούλευε, όπως και να τα πατούσα μπας και καταφέρω κανένα hard reset. Αποφάσισα να τον ανοίξω μπας και δω αν ξεχώριζε τίποτα στραβό μέσα.

Κρίμα που δεν τράβηξα φωτογραφίες!

Ψάχνοντας με το πολύμετρο, βρήκα τον σταθεροποιητή τάσης, που υποτίθεται ότι έπρεπε να βγάζει 3,2V. Πράγματι, τα 3,2 υπήρχαν άλλα όχι σταθερά. Υπήρχε μια σύντομη και σχετικά μικρή πτώση ανα τακτικά διαστήματα που τη επιβεβαίωσα και με τον παλμογράφο, σε όλο το power bus (γραμμή τάσης). Τότε παρατήρηση και το LED να έχει ένα μικρό τραιμόπαιγμα! Με μια πιο προσεχτική ματιά βρήκα έναν πυκνωτή 1500 uf 10V να είναι ελαφρά φουσκωμένος (Αχα!!)

Αντικατέστησα το πυκνωτή με έναν άλλο που βρήκα στο κουτί από τα παλιά μου πράγματα (βαρέθηκα να βγω να πάρω άλλο) ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΌΤΗΤΑ!!!

Το άνοιξα και voila! Όλα καλά!!

Άνοιξα το θάμα μπας και βοηθήσω κανένα με παρόμοιο πρόβλημα, καλημέρα!! :Lol:

----------

mikemtb73 (16-01-20), panesera (21-01-20)

----------


## apavlidis

> Ουφ!  Όταν άνοιξα το αποκωδικοποιητή κάτι στραβό πήγε! Το πράσινο LED άνοιξε αλλά δεν συνέβη τίποτα άλλο, τίποτα στην τηλεόραση, κανένα κουμπί δεν δούλευε, όπως και να τα πατούσα μπας και καταφέρω κανένα hard reset. Αποφάσισα να τον ανοίξω μπας και δω αν ξεχώριζε τίποτα στραβό μέσα.
> 
> Κρίμα που δεν τράβηξα φωτογραφίες!
> 
> Ψάχνοντας με το πολύμετρο, βρήκα τον σταθεροποιητή τάσης, που υποτίθεται ότι έπρεπε να βγάζει 3,2V. Πράγματι, τα 3,2 υπήρχαν άλλα όχι σταθερά. Υπήρχε μια σύντομη και σχετικά μικρή πτώση ανα τακτικά διαστήματα που τη επιβεβαίωσα και με τον παλμογράφο, σε όλο το power bus (γραμμή τάσης). Τότε παρατήρηση και το LED να έχει ένα μικρό τραιμόπαιγμα! Με μια πιο προσεχτική ματιά βρήκα έναν πυκνωτή 1500 uf 10V να είναι ελαφρά φουσκωμένος (Αχα!!)
> 
> Αντικατέστησα το πυκνωτή με έναν άλλο που βρήκα στο κουτί από τα παλιά μου πράγματα (βαρέθηκα να βγω να πάρω άλλο) ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΌΤΗΤΑ!!!
> 
> Το άνοιξα και voila! Όλα καλά!!
> ...


1500μF στα 10v ; Γιατί οι πιο πολλοί που έχω ανοίξει είχανε 1000μF 10V στην αντίστοιχη θέση. Πάντως ναι είναι συχνο θέμα αυτό σε πολλούς αποκωδικοποιητές...

----------


## nyannaco

> 1500μF στα 10v ; Γιατί οι πιο πολλοί που έχω ανοίξει είχανε 1000μF 10V στην αντίστοιχη θέση. Πάντως ναι είναι συχνο θέμα αυτό σε πολλούς αποκωδικοποιητές...


Έχω ένα Crypto που είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα, είχε 2200μF από τη μάνα του.

----------


## apavlidis

> Έχω ένα Crypto που είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα, είχε 2200μF από τη μάνα του.


Ναι δεν αντιλέγω κάθε κατασκευαστής ανάλογα την πλακέτα που έχει ο κάθε αποκωδικοποιητής μπορεί να βάλει άλλο πυκνωτή Αλλά αυτό ανάλογα με την πλακέτα Πού χρησιμοποιεί για  την κατασκευή του αποκωδικοποιητη. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A320FL μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

